# ficar por/para



## reka39

Hello!
Can anyone explain to me why in the following sentence you use "ficar por" instead of "ficar para", please?
"Chegámos tão cansados que não tive coragem de arrumar nada. As malas ficaram por desfazer"
Could be that you use ficar para with temporal expression (fica por amanha), while you use ficar por with verbs (fica por desfazer)?
Thank you!

Another example where I will put (incorrectly) para instead of por: "Voi ficar no escritório para não ficar nada por fazer amanhã vou de férias descansado. (para mim, "para não ficar nada para fazer" é o mismo!). Thank you!


----------



## uchi.m

_Ficar por [x]_ é o mesmo que _[x] mais tarde_: _ficar por desfazer _é _desfazer mais tarde_; _ficar por limpar e secar o chão_ é _limpar e secar o chão mais tarde, depois_.
---+---+---
Vou ficar no escritório para não deixar nada por fazer amanhã; vou descansado de férias

_Não deixar nada por fazer _é o mesmo que_ fazer tudo._


----------



## reka39

Thank you for the explaination but I have still some doubts. For example, would i say:
Agora não vou arranjar a mala. Fica por amanhã.
or
Agora não vou arranjar a mala. Fica para amanhã.
thanks!


----------



## anaczz

É uma diferença sutil.

Não vai ficar nada para fazer. - Eu não terei nenhuma tarefa para fazer.
Não vai ficar nada por fazer.   - Não haverá tarefas que deveriam ter sido feitas e que não o foram.

=============
Agora não vou arranjar a mala. Fica por amanhã. 
or
Agora não vou arranjar a mala. Fica para amanhã.
thanks!


----------



## PTlusitano

This might be confusing because you can say:


-As malas ficaram por desfazer.

-As malas ficaram para desfazer no dia seguinte.


-Tenho aqui as malas por desfazer.

-Tenho aqui as malas para desfazer.


----------



## anaczz

PTlusitano said:


> This might be confusing because you can say:
> 
> Minha interpretação é:
> -Tenho aqui as malas por desfazer. "por desfazer" é como uma qualidade das malas; são malas que não foram desfeitas
> 
> -Tenho aqui as malas para desfazer.      "desfazer" é uma tarefa que tenho que desempenhar com as malas


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com a anaczz. _'Ficar por fazer _(ou outro qualquer verbo de acção)' significa que a acção não foi executada. _'Ficar para fazer' _significa que a acção será executada no futuro, foi adiada.


----------



## PTlusitano

Eu, quando disse que poderia ser confuso, estava a pensar mais no autor do tópico.

Sim, essas interpretações estão correctas.

"por desfazer" é uma qualidade das malas tal como seria "a desfazerem-se" (coisa estranha, ter malas a desfazerem-se).


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Concordo com a anaczz. _'Ficar por fazer _(ou outro qualquer verbo de acção)' significa que a acção não foi executada. _'Ficar para fazer' _significa que a acção será executada no futuro, foi adiada.



Thanks! So, both versions of the original sentences are acceptable or there is something that makes you believe the only correct form in this context is "ficar por"? thanks!


----------



## uchi.m

reka39 said:


> Chegámos tão cansados que não tive coragem de arrumar nada. As malas ficaram por desfazer
> Chegámos tão cansados que não tive coragem de arrumar nada. As malas ficaram para desfazer


----------



## Carfer

O uchi já respondeu. A segunda construção não seria, no entanto, incorrecta noutras situações. É possível dizer _'Os relatórios ficaram para ser feitos mais tarde', 'A reunião ficou para sexta-feira' (_quer dizer, foi adiada), etc. Por isso, admitiria como correcta uma frase assim: _'As malas ficaram para ser desfeitas /mais tarde /pelos empregados'_


----------



## J. Bailica

Está aqui uma discussão que fala neste tema.
Mas! Fala dele incidentalmente, não no início, antes lá para o meio.


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> _'As malas ficaram para ser desfeitas'_



Oh Thanks! This sentence helps me to understand quite well the difference with ficar por, thanks!


----------



## reka39

Hello! Is it the same thing to say 'o relatório que lhe tinha pedido ficava por fazer' e 'o relatório que lhe tinha pedido estava por fazer'? Thank you for the help.


----------



## fsm*

Olá,

I'm reading a blog on sapo.pt, so I believe it is written in European Portuguese. I am having difficulty understanding the use of _ficar por fazer. _I've tried to translate one difficult sentence into English. The words I have doubts about are in bold.

Blog:
A semana passada bebi o primeiro café de há meses, o cabeleireiro e as unhas já foram marcados, os almoços que *ficaram por fazer* começam a ser remarcados, e as caminhadas também.

My attempt:
Last week I drank my first coffee in months, the hairdresser and nail salon have already been scheduled, lunches that *never took place/were waiting to happen* (?) are starting to be rescheduled, and hikes as well.

Thank you for any help you can offer. Please feel free to correct my mistakes.


----------



## Ari RT

I believe you've already got the idea. Something "por fazer" is something that should have been done, but has been left awaiting further arrangements that never came. But you still intend to do that something. Sometime.
You decided to offer your neighbors across the street a welcome lunch. But you didn't have occasion. Or priority... That lunch is "por fazer".


----------



## Archimec

variante possível, julgo:
... missed/cancelled lunches start to be booked again, ...


----------



## fsm*

Obrigado Ari e Archimec. 



Archimec said:


> variante possível, julgo:
> ... missed/cancelled lunches start to be booked again, ...



You make a very good point Archimec. If the lunches _começam a ser remarcados_, that means they were already planned and cancelled previously.


----------

